# Catfish Tournament at Choke Canyon on Dec 18



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

The next South Texas Catfish Association tournament will be held on Choke Canyon Lake south of San Antonio near Three River on Dec. 18th. Is there anyone on here intrested in fishing it? We , the "Reel *******'s" are, and just wanted to see if anyone wanted to tag along and prefish with us and maybe split a cabin on the lake for the Tournament. Its a fun laid back very little presure tournament and you will learn alot about catfishing, guaranteed.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Texgg. is it just one day. If so when will you be going down. What facilities are available i.e. marina, ramp, cabins or motel. What are the entry fees and prizes?
Their web site has not been updated yet.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a 1 day tournament. From 7:00am until 2:00pm We usually go down a few days ahead of time to pre-fish. $20 per family membership. I think this one is $35 per team for the entry to the tournament. 2 man teams unless one person is over 65 or under 16 you can have three men/women on the team. There are cabins there that are about $45 per night that are basic cabins not much of anything inside at Callahan State Park.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds reasonable. Awful close to Christmas so it might be tight. I don't think I can get away with telling the girls they can't have some thing they want then go off for three days spending their gift money.
Don't get me wrong, I am Scrooge enough to do it but sooner or later I will need to sleep at home.
The last guy I know that teed off his wife over a fishing trip woke up tied inside a sheet with the little women beating him about the head and shoulders with a 10 quart sauce pan.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Your right, it is close to Christmas....but just think about it. IF you win, you can buy her that new rod and reel she has been wanting so badly... http://www.southtexascatfish.org/


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a question about this tournament. They say on the website that they are strictly catch and release but do you catch, weigh and then release or do you have to keep all the fish to take to the weigh in at the end of the day? Just wondering because I'd like to get into one of these just for fun.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes they are catch and release. You keep your five fish and bring them to the weigh-in and then they are released. 
This is also our first open tournament, so you can pay the non-member fee of $75 for your two person team, our you can join ($20 memberships, and $35 tourney fee). So, for two people that are not in the same family it would be $40 in memberhsip fees ($20x2), and $35 tourney fee which equals $75. 
Lodging, as Garry said, you can stay in cabins in the Calliham unit (where we are putting in at), there is also the Bass Inn not to much $$ but not real nice, or the newer Choke Canyon Lodge which is real nice but also cost more.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

$20.00 per family? The price sounds pretty good and it sounds like some real fun. 
And I'm always happy to pick up some cat fish tricks!
How much $ would it pay off for 2nd place, behind the Reel ********?


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah right Loy...no really, there are some really good catfishermen in this bunch. We were just lucky on the first one. Loy get a buddy and come on down we can all split a cabin. I think we can fit two or three teams to a cabin.. The tournament is run first class. It's cheap fun for everyone envolved.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm very tempted Gary, if I can talk Lee into going we may come fish. I'll get back to you about sharing a cabin. It does sound like good fun and a chance to meet and get info from serious cat fisherman is always welcome.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok guys, the timeline has been posted on the website, here is a quick link to it:
http://www.southtexascatfish.org/id17.html


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

We'll be down there this weekend to pre-fish a little. We're staying in one of the cabins, so I can report on those next week.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much would third place pay??? LOL


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

So the pre-fishing wasn't great for us, but the shelters were ok. They are block buildings, some windows, AC and no heat. Two bunks but the pads leave a lot to be desired. I slept on an air mattress on the floor. The wildlife is amazing.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Last chance guys.... Think about it. We are going down on Thursday to set up and fish a little. If we have any luck fishing we might just fry some fish Thursday night for anyone there. Any team coming down is welcome to split the cabin with us... We don't know the lake that great ourselves but have been there a few times. We will be glad to help any other team that comes down as much as we can..


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Goaan be a good time! We'll be getting there Friday Afternoon and will be staying in one of the Calliham units. We'll see you guys there.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

How's the lake looking? Is the water level as low as last fall?


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

It looked to be down about 3 foot or so when we were there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck on the Tourney, TexasGG.


----------

